# Golf Buddy



## paulthegull (May 22, 2008)

hi,

Ive started playing golf about 6 months ago, anyone out there know how I can make contact with other players who need a golf partner??

I'm living near San Roque, but travel as far as Marbella for a short course game,


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paulthegull said:


> hi,
> 
> Ive started playing golf about 6 months ago, anyone out there know how I can make contact with other players who need a golf partner??
> 
> I'm living near San Roque, but travel as far as Marbella for a short course game,


You could join one of the societies.
Generally advertised at the back of the CB or CDS News


----------

